# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  {سٍجٍلّ هَـَاْتٍفْ,,..

## أُخرىْ

لَمْ أشَأ أنْ أُسطِرالمَوْت وَصَدّمَةُ الأَحبَابْ السَاكِنة هُدُبِي,, 
فَلمْ يَكُن حِلميْ يَومَاً مَا أنْ أزَرّع أصدّاء ماضٍ مِنْ جَرح لايُلتئم.. 
فاَلحُروفْ المُبلله بالأسَىْ وَالدَقَائِق المَوجوعة لايُمكنها أن تفهمنا..
ولا أنْ تُنسينا وَجعْ مُرْ,, 
الإتجاه : خارج
الحجم : متضخم حد الألم
الحاله : لم يتم التَسليم

{ لَاشئ يُبهجْ
حَتى النُورْ الذِيْ كُنتْ أتنفسه مَعكْ
أَصّبحَ يتَرّقبْ العُتمة وَسئمَ إِشتِياقِي لِلفَرّحْ 
وَمِثلَهُ حَنِينِي المُضّطرِب ..أَمسى يُسافِرُ فيْ ذاكِرتيِ
الَفَارِغِة مِنْ العِتابْ ..وَغَسل رُوحِي بِالرَمادْ
وللأسف..
- الحَدائِق البَاهِتة أَقَامَتْ عُرّسَها الأصفر-


 

*زَاويا سِجلي لازالت موجوعة*
* واٌمنيتها أن تُحصى..*
*لِذا..*
*سأعود..إن شاء الرب*

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : للأفق
الحجم : كبير لاتحمله أرض
الحاله : لن تصل

{ البَارِحة زَارتّنِي ذِكرَاكْ فِيْ يَوْمَنا المُشمِس ذَاكْ               
والغَرِيبْ أنَنِي إمتَلئتُ بِزَحمَة إبتِسامَاتْ حَتىْ نَسيتُ أنْ أمضغْ الهَواء
والمُوجِع أنني,,
أطعَمتُ القَلبُ ألَماً شهياً يَسرُق ذراتُ هواء تُشعِل أصابعي السِته
وتُضئ قلباً آخر مُكوناً مِن أصَابعي المُتبقيه,,

- وآحتَرّقتْ أصابِعيْ غَدراً وَ دِفئاً -

----------


## هذيان

سجل هاتف مؤلم جداً
حين ننقش حروفاً نرسلها ولا ترسل
 فقط سلاماً للهوى وتعووود
أخرى
متألقه ...متميزه... مبدعه ...
كما كانت بسمه 
كوني بخير ياعزيزه ...

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : ما دونَ عينيه ،
الحجم : أصغرَ من حجمِ كفيّ مجموعتان ،
الحاله : زالت و لا تزال ..


( ساكنةٌ بمخبأ معطفهِ الأسود ،
و معشعشةٌ تحتَ قبعتهِ السوداء ،
هاربةٌ نحو عدسةِ عينهِ المصقولة سواداً ،
و قابعةٌ بين أنملتين من أناملهِ ذواتا الأحلام المسودة و البيضاء و الملونة ،
و ما هوَ بلاقطٌ بعضي ،
و ما هوَ بلاحظٍ لكلي ،


- و كلما أودعتُ حلم اللقاءِ بأحضانِ النسيان ، عادَ ثائراً مستلذاً ببقية أوجاعه -
 



بسمهـ
حينَ تزورني أحرفكِ ، أهيمُ بعالمٍ من الجمال ،
فما أجدُ بجوفي من جمال لأهديهِ لكِ ..

جوريةٌ حمراء لأجلِ عينيكِ ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

> سجل هاتف مؤلم جداً
> 
> حين ننقش حروفاً نرسلها ولا ترسل
> فقط سلاماً للهوى وتعووود
> أخرى
> متألقه ...متميزه... مبدعه ...
> كما كانت بسمه 
> 
> كوني بخير ياعزيزه ...



هَذيانْ..
وحرفكِ المُعلق هُنا,,
غَير من أطباع هاتفي الدامي,,
وجعله يبكي بفخر,,لأنكِ شعرتي به,,
عزيزتي,,
الجمال حَيثما حللتي,,
لاتحرمينا منه..أرجوكِ..
ممتنه..وأكثر

----------


## أُخرىْ

براءة من الحُب

{ لاأًصنع الجَمال ورُبما هو مَن يصنع جزئي..
أتعلمين أنني كنت خَجلة لإعتمادي هذا الموضوع,,
فِكرة مُتشبثة بي مُنذ زمن,,وأحبطت عملها
أكثر مِنْ مرة قبل إعتمادها..
وَلكِني الآن سـعيده لأنها جمعتني بِكْ
مَرة أُخرى,,

عَلقيني معه في رسائل تهفو للوصول,,
ولكِن عودي,,

كِوني أكيده أنني بكِ أقوى ,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : نحوه
الحجم : بِحجم نَدمي
الحاله : ضلت طريقها


{ عزيزي,,
مُشكِلتي الكُبرْى أنَني حِين أحببتُك
أَهدَيتُكْ حُباً مُشوباً باليأس ,, مُنتهي عِند
أولىْ عَتباتْ الزحِام,, وَما أعنِيه بِزُحامْ
تِلك اللُجة الخانقه المُضطربة التي تُرافق
نَوْباتْ إِكتِئابي وَلحَظاتِ يأسيْ الجَامح ..
ولكن إعلم وَتَيقن,, أن 
- إنهِزامي عاد لينشُرالسَكينة في ذاَتِيْ -

----------


## اسير الهوى

الاتجاه/ قريبا من البعيد
الحجم/ تساوي قطر لقلبي الهرم
الحالة/ بعيدة عن الواقع

خذيها..

لاتسأمي قربي.. التقطيني.. ها انا مرمي بهواك..
تدعسني عربة الماضي..لتدمي قلبي بدموع الحسرة..
اقولها صدقاً..واعلقها لوحةًعلى باب اللقاء.. ا حـ بـ ك خجل من اطلاقها بين عنانك.. 
أخرىْ................................................. 
لاحظة التردد الذي أخرنا باللقاء مع هذه الزهار المتناثر.. 
حضور راقٍ منك وسلسبيل يروي العشاق يكن بين احرف.. 
كوني بخير

----------


## ألمع

الاتجاه/نحوها ..
الحجم/بحجم لمعان عينيها
الحالة/أكيدة الوصول... لأنها ستقرأ ما سأكتب...!!

*{ الصبر نبات مرّ.. ولكن فاكهته حلوة ..*
*فالصبر على مآسي الحياة.. يحصد الحياة الفضلى الكريمة..*
*وتفاءلي..*
*تتحقق أمنياتك .. ولا تشتكي ضيق الزمن ..* 
*فنحن أساس وجود المحن..*
*وابحثي عن الحب في كل وقت ومكان ..*
*تجدين قلبك راقصاً بالأمل..,,*

>> وعانقتُ وروداً ذابلة .. كنتُ أهديتها لها .. قائلاً ... 
أنا عند الجيد وحدي ** لستُ أخشى أن يميلا
أنا بين الزهر وحدي ** أنشق العطر الجميلا<<

راقت لي فكرتك .. يا أخرى.. 
مبدعةٌ دائماً .. كوني بخير .. واقبليني ضيفاً في متصفحك .. وإليك كل التحايا اللامعة.. :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

أسير الهوى 

{ كَمـا الســعاده حِين تأتي فجأه كالمطر,,
وكمـا الأمـاني تُصبح حَقيقة لأننا ننتظر
وكمـا الِحلم تزورنا فيه أجسادهم لنصبر,,
هكذا,,أشعر لأنك هُنا ,,

بالفعِل تأخرتُ بالطرح,,وآثرت التردد على إصراري,,
ولكنِي الآن أُتوج الفرح حول نبضي,,
لأن حرفي أتى بكم,,
ممتنه للحضور الألق
وشكراً لك,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

ألمع { صاحِب التحايا اللامعه
,"
والحكايا..تُذهلنا كَعِشق طِفله لا ينطفئ
وكنبض مرمي على قارعة طريق لأن شخصاً ما
لا يريده أن يضل,,لأنه يعلم أن الألم تناثر حتى
زاد في النبضة الولهى..,,
,
أُخيي..تُكرمني بتواجدك 
وأقطع مسافات طويله جداً
أُحاول فيها جمع الإمتنان ,,
وليتني أستطيع,,
:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

أرقامي العشر لاتتوانى في إخبارهم 
بأني أحتدم مع ماتبقى مني لديهم
وأن كُل شئ يَرسمني في كُل نبضه ,
وكُل إنحناءه تخطوها يدي وهي مُمسكة
هاتفي النحيل بأرقامه العشر.. 
,‘
ولاتتوانى أيضاً,,
في الرقص على همسهم الحِلم,,
ولا في مسائهم الضائع
..
ولكن..أتعلم أرقامي..
أنها أنبتت جُرحاً مراً..حين إنطفئت..

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : لنبض مًتكسر
الحجم : مُحملة بالعتب
الحاله :  أجهل مرساها



{ لأستطيع أن أتنفس فالخيبات تزيد ..والآه تَصبُر
أخبريني كم من الوقت أحتاج..لأغدو أُنثى لاتُهشمها أية خسارات
ولا تدهسها أية طعنات ,,أتعلمين أن الأحلام ضلت طريقها في راحتي
فقط لإنكِ.. توسميني بالظلم..وليتك ألبستني قلائد العُتمه والغياب قبل ذلك
- وليتني تعلمت أن أخبو...قبل أن أقترب منهم  -

----------


## هذيان

الإتجاه : نحو الهوى
الحجم : يفوق الوصف
الحاله : قيد الإرسال
( إني منتظره والجميع منتظر حتى كأسي و كأسك والثلج قد ذبل
تسريحة شعري المعتوهه اوشكت على السقوط
ولكن كعب حذائي قد سقط كنت أمشي يمنة ويسره أنتظرك
يكاد أن يخرب منظري 
ولكن لا عليك سارع بالوصول )

----------


## همس الصمت

الاتجاه : نحو قلبه .
الحجم : بعدد ذرات النور 
الحاله : مهزومة متكسرة  ..
.
.
نحو قلبه وجهة سهامي
ولكن قلبه كان مؤصداً
بحديد منع سهامي من الدخول
بل وكسرها قبل أن تطأ العتبات .. 
.
.
أخرى فكرة جميلة جداً ..
وكلمات جميلة ..
مبدعة دائماً ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

هـذيان,,

ك ظِل ورائحة مطر,,وحنين مُسافر 
إشتاق لأحبته,,وعبق زهر يشتاق
لإستنشاق وردة مـا..عبيركِ..الأزرق

أضاء المُتصفح,,وأبتسم

شُكراً لعودتكِ

----------


## أُخرىْ

همس الصمت ..

كيف تُهدى شُكراً مُتوجة بالأمتنان 
وكَيف نستطيع أن نزور مسارح الفرح
في لحضه نشعر فيها أننا تعرينا من أي زيف
لحضة نتمنى أن نعلم من نحن,,لنبتسم أكثر
,,
رزقك الله الفرح دوماً..
على تواجدكِ الجميل..

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : داخله لقلبي
الحجم : بحجم دمعتين وتنهيده
الحاله : وصلت..وذابت في القلب

{أعلم بأني قاسيه ومشاعري مُتبلدة ..
لم أُخبركِ يوماً أن لكِ بالقلب مساحه بحجم سموات سبع..
ونوركِ حِينْ يزورني اليأس يغسلني بالبياض ,, 
أعلم أن إبتعادك غريب عنكِ.. 
ومع ذلك لن أسمح لكِ بالأبتعاد ياشقيه..
قد أكون أفشل مايمكن في مواساة الغير وهذا لاينفي تقديري لهم *

- وإغلقت أبواب قديمة وجروح كامنه بعد هذه الرساله -






 



* رِساله أشتاق أن أقرأها,,كُل يوم..
أحبك خيوه..  :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

الاتجاه : مُتضاربة مع عقارب الزمن..... 
الحجم : عفواً.......لاتستوعبه الأكوان 
الحالة : ألم بات بعضي... 

بسمة الغالية.... 
ارتشفتُ كؤوس من ألم.... وتناولت أقراص من حزن ...من حرفك ومعانيه.. 
 

كلماتكِ لاتصفها الكلمات..... 
أخرست منا الأقلام...عندما توسدت جراح الحروف بين الضلوع... 


إبداعكِ لايحده إبداع... 
فبحجم الألم المُنغرس بين حدائق حروفك...ابدعتي يابسمتي... 

تأكدي.....دمعة هنا تمد يديها .....مُتأملة أن تُداوي حرفكِ الأليم.... 
بدعاء طاهر... يسمو إلى سماء الكون.... 
لكِ...............يُفرج الله ويقضي الحوائج .. ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين... 


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : له..عزي وفخري
المُدة : نصف دقيقة وجزء همس
النوع : إقترب من القلب..وسكن في الذاكره

,‘
-
-
- مِحتاجه شئ..بابا
- ألم أُخبركْ أن المسافه المُقدرة بيننا تُرغمني على الكذب أحياناً..ودوماً
-  كيف.؟؟
- أتذكُر الإتصال السابق..ورقم إثنين المُداس في كُل لحضه أشتاق لك فيها
- آآهـا
- لم يكٌن غلط..بل كان دهَشة عمل جنوني يختبره اللاوعي الخاص بي..
- هههه..وما آيضاً
- الا تعهدني أمقت الحديث الساخر ..!!
-............
- لاتكترث لجنوني..فقط إحتجت لقول " أعتز بك "..
.....
وأغلقت الخط..
- وغادرت كلمة كانت تسكنني له -

----------


## أُخرىْ

دمعه على السطور

مـسائكِ..لايُغادره طُهر..ولا يشوبه أي حُزن
وكأن الإتجاهات كُلها تجمع النورحولي وتُرشده بلطف لقلبي لقدومك
أُخيتي,,أعلم أنه كان علي أن لاأسرف في الإعوجاج أمام قلوب رقيقه
 :embarrest: 
تعلمين أن أول قراءة لي لما كتبتي أعلاه..حلقت فوق رأسي عِدة أفكار..
والآن أقف..عاجزة عن التعبير لكِ..لأن حَرفك رُغم كُل المساحات البيضاء
الذي تُغلفه,,يُبكمني ويغسل روحي..
..
مُمتنه لليوم..الذي جمعني بك
مُمتنه وأكثر..يارقيقه

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : حدائقها المُعلقة بجوفي ،
الحجم : بقدرِ عشقي لطُهرها ،
الحالة : غفت ثم صحت على نبضها ..

[ أتعلمينَ ..
أنكِ بساتيني الحالمة ، و بأنكِ ورودي الناعسة ،
و بأنكِ طفلتي التي لا تنفكُ تنشدُني عن ألوانها أين أضاعتها و كيف ،
و بأنكِ لا تزالينَ قارئتي الناطقة بجرأة عما أختزنهُ بعمقي !
باختصارٍ شديد ..
عشقتكِ يا بسمتي .


- لكِ من الدعاءِ ما يَزنُ جمالَ عينيكِ ، و جلالَ الطُهر بجوفكِ -


بسمه
ثقي دوماً بأنني ظلكِ ، و إن فُقِدَ الضوء ،
وإن أضعتُ الطريق ، تأكدي بأنني أسكنكِ 
<< ابد ، ناس تحبك و تقول مافيه فكه ، هع

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : جنة تسكنها
الحجم : بحجم جمال روحها..
الحالة : حَتى لو غابت عنها ستشعر بها 
{ يممت حرفي لك..ولكن دمعه شطر المطر
وإستفحلت في جبينة..تراتيل قمر مُنكسر
خجِل..يرقص على إنحناءة..
تعلمين أنني غارقه..في بحر حرفك مُذ عرفته..
وأنني أقوى..ونبضتي الثكلى تقوم..حِين تُقبلين
أخبريني كم من الوقت أحتاج..وكم شُكراً تفي حقك..
ياعزيزه..
- أخبريني فقط.. كيف أعبر مُدن الإمتنان لأصل لك ؟؟ - 




تسكنيني حتى في اليوم الذي أفقد فيه ذاتي..
لاحرمني الله حُبك.. :embarrest:

----------


## كفن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*..* 
*أُخرىْ*
*هكذا دائماً أنتِ* 
*يملكُ حرفكِ جمال ساحر*
*يجعلني أقف في صفحتكِ صامتاً منبهراً* 
*دُمتِ ودام لك قلمكِ:)*
*أخوكِ..كفن*

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : مسددٌ نحوَ عينيه 
الحجم : ثقيلٌ مُستبطئ
الحالة : عصيبه .

[ ظننتُني طِفلته المُدللة ،
و أُنثاهُ الثائرة ،
و عجوزهُ المُستطيرة ..

ما بكِ يا مجنونة ؟
تُراودكِ الوساوس نحوَ القدر !
أنتي خِتامُ البشر ،
و بكِ اختصارُ نونِ النسوةِ و كُل السور ! ]
 

-  الحمدُ للربِّ ، يرزقُ من يشاءُ بغيرِ حساب - 


لجنونهِ ..
إبقني يا رب ،
و لثورتي ..
خلِّدهُ قيصراً لها !

----------


## نُون

اوو ، نسييت أُصولَ اللباقة ،
 :weird: 

شكراً جزيلاً بسمتي لهذهِ المساحة العَبِقة ، بحجمِ حبي لكِ 
 :in_love:

----------


## ضياء

*الإتجاه : كُل المنافي ،،،*
*الحجم : أطنانٌ من غُربتي بوطني ،،،*
*الحالة : ما فيه حل " مُستعصيه " ،،،*

*[ أتداعى بحرقتي ،* 
*وأبقى مكبوت دمعتي ،*
*وأنهرقُ رغما عني ،*
*وأظلُ حبيس إطلالته ] ،،،*

*سيأتي ذات يوم ،،،*













 

*بسمهـــ ،،،*

*شهيٌ مُتصفحكِ ،،،*

----------


## أُخرىْ

كفن..
الجمال حِين تٌقبلونْ..
فتختفي ضبابيات ذاك الانتظار
و مسافات..الحُزن لانكم تحملون
بقلوبكم أصدق الدعوات,,
شُكراُ لك..
:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الغاليه براءه..*

*صعب أن أُخبرك أنني حين أبكي أبحثُ عنكِ بين قلبي وقلبي,,*
*وبين حرفي..وورقي..وحين أجاهد لأبتسم..*
*أذكُر أنثى تخجل للمديح..وتجعل من أحرفها حُب غريق*
*غابت ملامحه كالضباب..أتعلمين أني عشقت ذاك اليوم*
*لأنه جعل منا..مطر , وفرح.. :)*

*أُحبك...ياصديقه جداً*

*وشُكراً لحرفك الألق..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

ضياء..

لمحضرك..تنبت شفاه الفوضى..
على رماح الكلام..
وأضل أنتظر ..بوحك..
دوماً..
شُكراً لك..:)
ومُمتنه للحضور

----------


## همس الصمت

الاتجاه : نحو روحها التي تسكن روحي ..
الحجم : بحجم البحر وبعمقه .
الحاله : مشوقة بلهفه ..
.
.
نحو قلبكِ أرسل سهامي
وبها أعلق رسائل شوقي إليكِ
وإلى رؤية وجهكِ الباسم ..
متى ألتيقيكِ وتسر عيناي بجمال وجهك ..
.
.
فليوفق الله الجميع ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

همس,,
شُكراً للمساحه التي جعلت من حرفكِ جليساً هُنا
وشُكراً,,لقلبك الذي.. يزرع الحُب,,
ممتنه للحظور ياجميله

----------


## MOONY

الاتجاه (( نحو  الأختناق
الحجم   بعدد خطوات   الإنتظار
الحاله   مشوشه

دقات    متناثره  بحجم الشوق متلاطمه
في بحر  عينيك تائه
ومازلت تترتقب  الوصول  لضفتك البعيده
عزيزتي أخرى 
كم يروق لي المكوث بين حرفكِ المرهف
لي عوده من جديد 
باقة من النرجس  لجمال قلمك وقلبك
تحياتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

Moony
للحرفكِ..تفاصيل تستشعرها,,أدق الأكوان
وتغرق في طياتها,,حِلم.. وزهره,,
كوني بالقرب يامنيره.. 
وممتنه للتواجد

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه :  حِيــرتي,,
الحجم : يعلمها هو..
الحالة : رُبما..تصل لو أراد

 
{ سيبزغ فجر يوم قادم ..
والأحاديثْ المُرسله ستخفت..
وستبقى بيني وبيني..
حَتى الحنين سيكون منسي.. 
وأحضان الغُربه ستنمو
وسَيُزهر الجُرح..مرات أُخرْ في ذاكِرتي
أينك؟؟
عتبتك.. ثابته وغارقه بالتعب..تُرسل وجعها لي..
وزهرتك..غارقة  مِثلك في ترتيب أحلامها..
- أَخبرني كما يلزمنا من صُدف لنلتقي - 
,*

----------


## Princess

الأتجاه: حولي 
الحجم: هالة متسعه 
الحاله: متذبذبه مابين نور وظلام

أرني يا قدري .. حقائق أمري .
.و اتركني اكمل اغفائتي .. على مخدة الأماني.
.ألم في رقبتي .. أتعبني و أعياني..
مالي ابحث عن الهوى .. و لأجله اعاني..!!
سفاهه.. لم اعهدها مني ..و غرابه.. تجعلني اتمتم و اغني..:
 ايأتي يوم و أذوب عشقاً ??
أيـا ليته يخيب ظني !!


أخرى..
 و كالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم.. نبضك هذا..
وتبقين اخرى..
 لبوحك نمط مختلف..
اسجل اعجابي هنا
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## هذيان

الأتجاه : إلى درب اجهله
الحجم : بحجم متاهات الطريق
الحاله : طيران تحجبه الغيوم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أنت يا أمنيتي
أنى ما تكون ثق بأني سأبحث عنك
حتى لو علت وجهي صدمات من الفشل
حتى لو أنبأتني تلك العرافة العجوز بنصيبي وقالت هو مستحيل
حتى لو كان بيني وبينك مشوار طويل
لا متسحيلٌ لا مستحيل 
ثق بذلك يا أمنيه وابتسم  :amuse:  
للهذيان هنا طعم آخر
هل تتذوقون ؟  :toung: 
بسمه
اعجز عن التعبير 
ولكن لك من الشكر الكثيييييييير

----------


## غرس

الإتجاه:اليك...

الحجم: بحجم قربي لك..

الحاله:على عتبات مستقبل مشرف


محاوله بسيطه مني للتقرب اليك..فمفرداتك تجعل النفس تهفو للتعمق العميق ..

فلقد كنت مجرد زائره اقرأ هنا وهناك حتى اجبرت على التسجيل لأقول 

لي الشرف ان اكون اخت لإخرى..

لك تحيه من قلب طاهر.

----------


## ضياء

*الاتجاه : اربع جهات ،،،*
*الحجم : مساحات من الاشواق ،،،*
*الحالة : بشغفٍ دائم ،،،*


*" إطلالةُ فجر أخضر ،*
*تحمل رذاذ مطر ،*
*تأخذني وترحل ،*
*وحين نصل ،* 
*نلتقي " .*


*ويُخيّمُ الصمت ،،،*




*بسمهـ ،،،*

*ألقٌ رائع ،،،*

----------


## ألمع

_الاتجاه: إلى قلبٍ من جليد.._
_الحجم : بركانُ زَفَراتٍ.._
_الحالة : تُتْلِفُ كُل المُتَجَمِّدين.._



_عندما نتنفَّسُ .. نستشعرُ الحياة.._
_نأخذُ الشهيق .. و لا نكترث بالزفير.._
_إلا عند الغختناق.._
_فعندها .. نحسب كل ذرَّةِ أوكسجين.._
_ونسرِفُ في الاستنشاق .. ونقتصد في الزفير .._ 
_حالةٌ .. نبحث فيها عن الأمل.._
_فلماذا لا تذوب قلوبنا .. وتنصهر في القلب المنصهر فينا .. حتى ثورةَ البركان؟!!_
_ونُسرفُ في التنفُّسِ في محضر المحبوب .._
_ونقتصد في إطلاق زففرات الابتعاد .._ 
_ونُحافظُ على سلامة هوانا .. كما يرغبُ العشق؟؟.._



_ربما لم يكن قلبها متجمِّداً.._
_ولكن حمم البركان .. ترى تجمُّدَ ما سواها..._
_تحية لامعة يا أختي .. ولجميع الحاضرين .._

----------


## أُخرىْ

> أخرى..
> و كالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم.. نبضك هذا..
> وتبقين اخرى..
> لبوحك نمط مختلف..
> اسجل اعجابي هنا
> دمتي بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن



وكالطير أتمسك بخيط هش,,
يمدني بأمل اللقيا بكم,,دوماً
‘‘
ويقفز بي,, نحو حرفِ منكم,,
أنشده أنا العوده,, ,,

أميرهـ,,
الحَرف أمام ناظريك
يُجبرنا على الصمود..والإبتسام,,
شُكراً لإطلالتك النقيه ,,
:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> للهذيان هنا طعم آخر
> 
> هل تتذوقون ؟ 
> بسمه
> اعجز عن التعبير  
> ولكن لك من الشكر الكثيييييييير



 :toung:  هـذوونـه,,أو القبك بألقابك الأُخرى يــاشقيه ,,!!
غاليتي,, الشُكر لله أولاً,, لأنه جَمعني بك,,
وثم لكِ,, لأنكِ تملئيني أحلاماً وأُمنيات,,كُل يوم,,
ممتنه,, لقلبكِ ياصديقه :)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> الإتجاه:اليك...
> 
> الحجم: بحجم قربي لك..
> 
> الحاله:على عتبات مستقبل مشرف
> 
> 
> محاوله بسيطه مني للتقرب اليك..فمفرداتك تجعل النفس تهفو للتعمق العميق ..
> 
> ...



خَجِله,, أحصُد من أحداقي,,
دمعة فرَح.. وفخر,,برأيك,,
غرس,,
 لوجودك أفقد الفلسفه العميقه 
التي أحُاول طول يومي أن أعيشها.. :embarrest: 
مُمتنه لقلب طاهر يسكن بين جنباتكِ ياغرس,,
ممتنه طول عُمري,, لجودك,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *الاتجاه : اربع جهات ،،،*
> 
> *الحجم : مساحات من الاشواق ،،،*
> *الحالة : بشغفٍ دائم ،،،* 
> 
> *" إطلالةُ فجر أخضر ،*
> *تحمل رذاذ مطر ،*
> *تأخذني وترحل ،*
> *وحين نصل ،* 
> ...



 حَرفك من عطايا الرَب..الكَثيره,,
التي نَصبتْ هامات السعاده..بي,,
وكأنك تعلم 
أني أبحث بين المنافذ 
عن تسلل بسمة ما,,!!
:),,
مُمتنه لك,, 


تِكرارك..لبسمهـ
يُشعرني أنك لتوك..علمت
بسمهـ = أُخرى 
 :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

*مازل سجل هاتفكِ مليئ بالمشاعر الصاخبه*
* رائعه  عزيزتي*
* أحجزلي مقعد لحين العوده*
* ورده جوريه لكِ تقبليها*

----------


## أُخرىْ

> _ربما لم يكن قلبها متجمِّداً.._
> _ولكن حمم البركان .. ترى تجمُّدَ ما سواها..._
> 
> _تحية لامعة يا أختي .. ولجميع الحاضرين .._



ألمع,,

حَرفُك,,يجعلنا نبتلع الذُهول,,
في وقتِ إتخمنا فيه,,بالإمتنان,,
خيي,,
لا اليوم بساعاته الأربع والعشرين,,
ولا الزمن..بأكمله,,
يكفيني ..لأشكُرك,,
مُمتنه ,,:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *مازل سجل هاتفكِ مليئ بالمشاعر الصاخبه*
> 
> *رائعه عزيزتي*
> *أحجزلي مقعد لحين العوده*
> *ورده جوريه لكِ تقبليها*



 
تُشرقْ شمسك على صَفحتي,,
لكُل حَرف,, وبسمهـ,, وجوريه,,
تصنعينها هٌنا,,
أنتظر,, عبق وردك,,
يامُنيره,,ـ
:)..

----------


## همس الصمت

الاتجاه : نحو قلبها ..
الحجم : بحجم كوكب القمر ..
الحاله : ملتهبه ..

نحو قلبها سارت مشاعر الصداقه
والاخوة 
فحتنضنت كل شعور
بين أضلعها لينمو ويكبر
ويخلد صداقه تدوم للابد ..
أشتاقكِ صديقتي الغالي ...

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : مسددٌ نحوَ قلبه ،
الحجم : كبير ..
الحالة : وددتُ لو كانت غير الذي كانت عليه ، لكنها كانت ..  

[ وَ أرقتَ فوقَ صرخاتي كأسَ قسوتكَ ،
وَ أسكنتَ أُمنياتي وحلَ برودكَ ،
وَ أشبعتَ انتصراتي انهزاماً لم تُطلعنيه بيوم ،
وَ عدت ..
لتشتقَ من أنفاسي آخرها ،
و تقتطعَ من أحلامي ورديها ،
و تُسبلَ على رأسي قُبلاتِ هوىً عنيف ،



- للهِ المشتكى -

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الاتجاه : نحو أبواب الأمل التي باتت تنغلق .....

الحجم : لاأعيه ....

الحالة :متذبذبة لاإلى دخول ولاإلى خروج ...



عفواً....لاتبحث خلف ألم الدموع.....!!


غاليتي أُخرى (: بسمة :) 

شكراً لهذه المساحة التي اتحتيها لقلبي......شكراً لاتكفي...!!



سامحيني لقُصر أحرفي وتقصيرها ...في حق رائعتكِ...




لخشيتي أن تُصيبه عدوى من حرفي الدامع...... فتختفي معالمه ..

دائماً أتطلع لجديدك....فيغمرني ويأسر قلبي..



موفقة غاليتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أُخرىْ

همس الصمت,

تُزهر أشـواقكِ بيننا,,لِتشر العبير,,وتصل,,


قـمـري " براءة من الُحب "

وَصفتي لي ماكتبتي,, بشيء لايستحق,,
ولكنه يملأني.. جمالاً وفخراً بك



دَمعة على السُطور,,

فِي كُل مرَه ألمح إسمك,,
تُمطرني دعواتك,,
فاأبتسم..




للجميــع,,ممتنه :)
 صِدقاً تفيضون كرماً وأعجز إمتناناً,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

مِســودة..غُرست في المِسودات,,
ولَم تُثمر..

أنا لا أفهمك جيداً ,,لأزرعكَ سـواداً يتلون مع الزمن ليكون بياضي الأوحد
وأنا لا أعرفك أبداً.. كَي أكون وفيه لَكنني أُخلص ,,لك بنقاء كما تُريد..
مُكتَنِزة باأحلام..لم تَتحقق إلا بك,,وعيناي هُدوء يتفجر..
كُن أنت مَن عِشت داخِله..وغفوت على نبراته,,وتَشبعت بنبضه,,

- أرجوك..كُن أنت..ولا أحد غيرك -

*

الاتجاه : حُدود ذاكِره,,
الحجم : جُزء صمت.. وسقم
الحالة : مُبكيه,, 

إقرأني إن إستطعتْ كـما أٌريدْ,,
وإقتطع مسافات الجَرحْ المُتجدده بيننا,,
وإترك بينهم إبتساماتكْ الباهته,,
وكُن كـما تٌريد..

- إقتل حُشــود الأوجاع ..لنلتقي -


*
 18/06     00:3 ص
الإتجاه : خارج
النوع : صوت
المده : 00 :00: 00
الرقم : قراري الخائب ........966

وَتلاشيتُ تمـاماً
تلاشيتْ هُنا تماماً,,

----------


## ألمع

_الاتجاه :لمن يريد المُزْنَ.. و رذاذَ الحبِّ.._
_الحجم:بكثافة شمعة المسك .._
_الحالة:مقروءة .. حتى قبل الكتابة .. ربما!!_

_أرى أيامكِ البيضاء .. ورداً .. سقتْهُ ابتسامتي الخضراء.._
_فكُلِّي .. أرتجي أملاً .. منكِ يزيد بالآفاق.._
_فصبراً .. بصبرٍ.. ونوراً بنوركِ .. يغشى العذاب .. يغشى السحاب.._
_هدوءٌ .. هنا .. صراخ .. هناك.. ليس يا قلبُ يعنينا.._



_عندما نكون في حيرةٍ من الأمر .. وعندما تقسو فجوات الدراسة على أضلاعنا .. لايسعنا إلا لعنها .. بتذكر الجَمَال .. فحياتنا مليئة بالجمال .. على الأقل .. كل فرد منا .. هو جَمَال روح .. وحرف .. وطهارة قلب .. فماذا نريد بعد؟؟_
_تحية لامعة لك يا أختي أخرى .. وللجميع هنا.._

----------


## هذيان

الأنجاه : نحو قلبه
الحجم : بحجم ضعف قلبي
الحاله : يتم الإنتظار
... أنا لست بأفضل أو أعظم 
من إنتظار زليخة ليوسف وهي التي هداها الله وحقق مناها ..
 ،،، منتظره حتى يتعبث التراب وجهيكوني بخير ياعزيزه

----------


## أموله

جميلجدا

يسلمو

----------


## علي pt

*ما أعرفه هنا ..*

*أنكـِ استطعتي جلب الأعضاء إلى هذه الصفحة*
*واخراج ابداعاتهم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

الاتجاه : نحو المجهول ..
الحجم : لامثيل له ..
الحاله : لايعلم بها الا الله ..
.
.
هناك حيث لا أعلم الى أين
وجهت تلك الكلمات
ولازلت أنتظر
الرد ...
.
.
بسمة الغاليه
لكِ مني أصدق الدعوات بالموفقيه 
في كل الاختبارات ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

ألمـع 
طَهارة روحك.. تغسل أطرافي المُتعبه
وتَثب على عقلي الغارق بالشكوى,,
شُكراً لجمال الحضور

هذيان
شُكري لكِ يمتد لأنكِ الأقوى 
شُكراً لكِ ياصديقه 

أموله
سلمتِ للحضور,,شكراً لكِ

علي pt

وجمال صفحتي ازداد بجمال حضورك
بإنتظار ابداعاتك آيضاً

همس الصمت
لصفحتي رونق حضورك الألق
شُكراً غاليتي لك,,
موفقه آيضاً

----------


## أُخرىْ

الاتجاه : مرآة مخدوشه
الحجم : نزر خيبه
الحاله : ليتها تصل 
{ صديقتي الراحله لاتنفك فجيعة خيانتها تؤرق مضجعي,,
هل كان خطأي يومها أنني سقطت في بؤرة شفيفه كُنت لاأستوعبها أبداً..
أخبريها ياصديقه أنها غابت مع يوم حضورها لي ..
 فلترحل فالجُرح حبات كبرت وإنفجرت داخلي,,وهي لاتكترث..
أخبريها أن تبتعد وكفى ..
- رَحلت حين خُنق صوتي أمامها ولم تكترث -

----------


## نُون

قلائدٌ ملائكية,,
الثالثةِ و ثلاثونَ دقيقة عصرَ الأثنين,,
8-6-2009  
[ .... و لتشهدْ السماءُ التي كلما فقدتكِ رنا كَفايَ الفقيرانِ صوبها ,
و ليعي البحرُ الذي دسستُ بأمنياتي تجاهكِ ببطنه ليُحققَها<<خُرافةً طفولية تُلاحقني ..
و ليتيقن الفراغُ الذي يستعمرُني أنهُ أمتلأ شُكراً للربّ حينَ .. وجدتكِ ! 


* 

الإتجاه : ناحيةَ القدرْ,
الحجم : ابتساماتِها المَاطِرة طُهراً و نقاء,
الحالة : إغماءةَ اندهاشٍ عصيب ! 
 و ابتسامةٌ تُدغدغُ فكيّ وجعاً لملازمتها ملامحي :) 
*
[ آمنتُ بالصدف ..
و قدستُ أمرها اللاهوتي المُحترف ,
حينَ مَنَّ القدرُ عليَّ بمنحتهـ ! 

أُخرايَ البَاسِمْ ..
شكراً جزيلاً لأنكِ معي ،
شكراً جزيلاً حينَ وجدتكِ ..
^^
أعلمُني جيداً ..
فاشلةٌ بصياغةِ الفرحة !

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

الاتجاه : نحو أعماق قلبه
الحجم : بكل حب وشوق الكون
الحالة : بكاء لا يتوقف

[ حبيبي ساعات وستمضي يعيداً هنآك .. وتغيب عن نآظريّ ..
حيثُ لا أستطيع رؤيآك أو التقرب منك ..
سأشتاقك وأشتاق عيونك ..
كل التوفيق لك دائماً .. ومحفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
في أمان الله وحفظه .. يا قرة عيني ]

غاليتي / أُخرى
متصفح راقي جداً من يد صاحبة الابداع المتواصل ..
وفكرةً متميزة بحق ..
لكِ مني باقة زهر تُغازل رموشكِ بحنان ..
كل المودة والتوفيق
تحياتي 

أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا

----------


## ألمع

_الاتجاه :لذهنها الوقَّاد_
_الحجم :بزرع سنابل أربع سنوات .. كدحاً .. وتعباً .._
_الحالة :بصفاء عينيها .. فرغم التعب .. لا تزالان .. كأحلى بريق .._


_أنسج بريشتي .. المقضومة .. من صقر الوحشية .._
_أنسج أحلى كلام الود .. لمن يشتاق البصر لرؤية مصير الدراسة .._
_نجاحٌ باهر .._
_وورود حمراء .. تتلألأ .. براقة .. في عيني .. في قلبي .. لترتعش لها كل فرائصي ..نشوى .._
_انتصار الجهد على عذابات نظام اللانظام.._
_الحمد لله على التخرج .. لجميع الخريجين والخريجات .. أهدي تباريكي .. و ورودي الحمراء .._
_ولمن اختارها قلبي .. كل الود والمنى .._
_تحياتي للجميع .. ولك يا أختي أخرى .._
_تحية لامعة.._

----------


## أُخرىْ

الاتجاه :لقلبي قبل عيني,,
الحجم :بحجم الشـوق المُكتنـز مُنذ عام
الحاله : مفاجئه جميله ,,:) 
" [ عبرَ الإسمُ عبوراً جامداً من على أنظاري ,
 لكن لوهلةٍ يصغرُ عمرها عن عمر الثانية . 
اشتعلت كل فرائصي , و انكمشت كل شعيراتي ,
 و تفتقت أولى أمنياتي من شرنقتها , و " وجدتكِ فوجدُتني " 

الاتجاه : لروح الطُهر
الحجم :بحجم الدمعه التي أثمرت غيرها فرحاً بها
الحاله : مرسله بشوق 
"[ أتعلمين أنني مُنذ دهر أحاول جمع حرفي ,,
مُتعبه وعيناي تخونني ورأسي ملئ بالأشياء الصعبه ..
نومـي حُلم في هذه اللحظه :} " 


كان للقلائد أن تضمنا يومـاً..وأبداً
شُكراً للرب..
وارده..وصادره
بيني..وبراءه,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

> غاليتي / أُخرى
> متصفح راقي جداً من يد صاحبة الابداع المتواصل ..
> وفكرةً متميزة بحق ..
> لكِ مني باقة زهر تُغازل رموشكِ بحنان ..
> كل المودة والتوفيق
> تحياتي 
> 
> أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات
> 
> كانت هنا



 
أُمنيــات ,,

شرف لي,,أنا أرى عبير حرفكِ يُداعب صفحتـي
وقٌرمزية أُمنياتكِ على سفوح ..شغف الحضور,,
كَل الود لإطلالتكِ,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

ألمع ,, ولها مني قناديل فرح وَ كسراتْ دمعة فخر

الاتجاه : لِروحها المُؤمنه بالقدر
الحجم : بِحجم الأخوه التي جمعتنا
الحالة : غُرست في قلبها الطاهر

{ أَخبرتك ِ يوماً ما قبل عام ونصف من الآن أنني أستمد القوة منكِ 
وإن تلك الفتاه الساكنه إياي تمقٌت دمعتها الخانقه لها يومياً,,
صلبنا أُمنياتنا على جِدار الرضا بُكل شئ,, بكينا وإبتسمنا وإنهالت علينا المصاعب , وبقيت البسمه تُرافق خطواتنا..
كَبيره هي كلمة " التـخرج " ولكنها صغيره جداً بحق تعبنا ..

,,
مبروك التخرج ,, لي ولخيتي ..ولجميع الطلاب والطالبات,,

----------


## الفجر 110

الإتجاه : معدن الدم.
الحجم : باتساع البؤبؤ.
الحالة : نبض متقطع.

لقد نسيت ملامح وجهي ,عندما اعتصر قلبي الم الفراق.

لذا نشرت روحي على حبال الامل وشبكته بين اصبعين منكسرين من يدي

فلا عجب اذا ما اوقدت قتديلا من زيت كبدي ليضيء لها الدرب وتعبر

ف " *بسم الله مجراها ومرساها* "

----------


## الفجر 110

استاذتنا الكبيرة " أخرى " 
موضوعك غاية في الروعة , خاصة اذا ما نظمت أحرفة بأناملك الشعرية 
لقد سعدت بتتبع أحرفك المضيئه 
وأنا معي من المنتظرين 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : طُهرها المُبتغى ,
الحجم : بحجمِ الحبِّ الذي يحوي صدرها تجاهي ,
الحالة : مُرتعشة !

[ ...
طِفلةً علِمتُني لا أقوى على سدِّ فراغاتِ غيابكِ المفاجيء .
أتوسلُ الليلَ أجدُني ليعودَ بكِ نحوي بواسطةِ مساراتهِ الليلكيّة .
و أستقي من رحيقِ مُصلاكِ عبقاً عفوياً .
غداً ستندبكً كُلّ الأشياء :
دُعاءَ الصباحِ المُتفجر بزوايا غرفةِ المعيشة .
مِسبحتكِ الزرقاء المجوفة باسم الإله .
و تسبيحةُ الصباح "إرثكِ الغالي من جدي احمد"يحضرني صوتكِ الآن تهمسين 
> سبوح قدوس ربنا و ربُّ الملائكةِ و الروح ، يا صابحَ الصباح ، يا ناشرَ الجناح ، يا مُغذي الأرواح ، 
يا سبب الذي ليس لهُ من سبب ، يا مسبب الأسباب من غيرِ سبب ، صلِّ على محمدٍ و آله و ارحمنا بهم يا كريم .. 

- اللهم احفظْ والدتي من كُلّ سوء ، و بلِّغها نعمةَ الزيارة و الصلاة بمشهد إبينةِ الكرار المصون‘زينب‘-



بسمهـ
اشتقتُ سجلكِ الرائع ,
تفتقدكِ الأرواحُ هنا ، أطلتِ الغياب يا جميلة 
 :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

صانع الخبز

شرف لي أن أجد بصمتكم الكبيره هُنا,,
أقف خجِله..أمام نورك الذي شق المـاء
وإستحـل أفق المتصفح,,

شُكراً لك,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

براءة من الحُب.

كأنكِ تعلمين بأن هذه المـسـاحه تحتاج لبياض حضورك,,
ورُغم الشـوق الذي أفاق هٌنا,,وتباهى
رسمتي على شفتي بسمهـ,,لأمضـي..

:)

أعاد الله لكِ والدتكِ سـالمه
بحق العقيله زينب ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : كَون يسكُنه
الحجم : بحجم ظله المداعب هدبي
الحالة : متذبذبه :|

أهـوي في داخلك..
كَـ عُصفورة قٌطُعت أجنحتها 
بإسم الجـمال حتى ذابت إثماً بين جفنيك..
وأضاء لهيب عينيك عِشقها الأزرق 
حتى غزلت روحها من جدائل الضـوء,,
- أهـوي في داخلكِ..ولستْ تُنقذني -

----------


## الفجر 110

الإتجاة : نحو قلبهُ الواسع 

الحجم : بتساع غرفة ضيقة 

الحالة : خجل شديد وأمل محمر الوجنتين . 


تتصارع في داخل قلبي روحين .. روحكَ وروحي 


وتتلاطم احاسيس حبي لكَ في شواطىء الغد 


فأغفو على نسمات انفاسكَ عندما تلاعب اناملكَ الذهبية خصائل شعري 


أني انتظركَ ياحبيبي عند أول بارقة نجم مضيء .

----------


## هذيان

الأتجاه : لشئ اسمه الألم
الحجم : ثقيل جداً
الحاله : عجيبه
... وما الذنب غير ذنب حب
وما العتب إلا عالهوى 
وما كان لي منك غير تجاهل
وما كان لك مني غير الشغف 
والباقي سأتركه لبعثرتك ...
بسيم هاجرتنا ها ؟
المهم ان تكوني بخير ياعزيزه ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

صانع الخُبز

أفاق الجـمال بين حُروفك..
لحرفك الباهر..تحيتي...
موفق  :)




هذيان ..
:) 
من قال ؟
الهُجران لو إستعمر كُل القلوب
لن يصل لقلبي ياعنيده  :noworry: 
إبتـسمـي .. :bigsmile:

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : مسار
الحجم : لهب وماء ..وحنين
الحالة :إنطفاء  

صباحي إنطفاء ووجع يـ أنت..
صدقني لستُ "أنا " دونك..
لست أنا حِين أبت أجفاني أن تذبل..
وحِين إجتمعت مُدن الجفاء
لِتُسكنني أرصفتها المتجعدة..:|
صباحي إنطفاء..بصباحاتك المُكتفية ياسيدي ,
- مسائك ..حَنين يا أنت -

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : حَدْقَتيه ،
الحجم : مُشوبٌ بِـ الحُزن ،
الحالة : فَارِهةٌ بِـ الوَجَع ،

 



[ ... أَنبئْنِّي عَنِّي :
كَيْفَ أَناْ ؟!

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإتجاه : فضاء
الحجم : ......
الحالة : بطيئة..والطريق متعرج

" أستل من طرفي شَوكة صماء , لأُسكنك الأماكن كما تَسكُنني..
أَشعل في داخلي قناديل الحنين ..وأٌخنق زفرات الخوف - ياحنيني -



براءة من الحب ..
لكِ ياسمينة

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : أُفُقِي ،
الحجم : مُمتد ..
الحَالة : مَعْتُوقَةَ فَرَح !

[ .... لَستُ أَرَانِّي !
       أَتُدركُ انْعِدَامي ؟
       أَم عَلَى صُدورٍ جَلاَدَّها !!



- لا بَقِييتَ بِي -


بسمهـ 
اعذري تَطَفُلي ، تخطُفِّي ..
لكِ سلامٌ و عليكِ رحمَة

----------


## الفجر 110

الاتجاة : عكس السير 
الحجم : باتساع ضوء شمعة 
الحالة : إغماء تام  
ما زلت اعزف على اوتار الة القانون نشيد الحزن قافية للنزف 
اردت أن أسلي بها حزني فرحاً جديداً بين نزول قطرات المطر  
لغسل آثام البعد والفراق

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : عَالِقٌ بَينَنا ،
الحجم : شَاهِقٌ حَدَّ الإنْقِطَاعِ مِن الإِتصَال ..
الحَالة : نَفَسٌ عَميق .





[ ... إنّ الذَّي خَرَمَنَّي حَدَّ الوَجَع : 
أَنْ كَيفَ لِـ الدَمعَةِ أَن تَرْتعِش وَ بِذَا العَيْنِ أَلفُ يَقين !
أَمْ كَيفَ يَغدُو اليَقينُ هَزِيل ؟




- خَالِصَةٌ رُوحِي فَلِمَ لا يَزالُ القَدرُ يَنْفِضُها - 
 :sad2:

----------


## غرس

الإتجاه : نحو زاوية غرفتي..
الحجم : بعدد من استوطنوا قلبي.
الحاله :مشتاقه للعوده للوراء لذكرى قديمه تسكني
 ..الساعه لا تتوقف والايام تمضي بلا تأني فووددت لو انها تعيدني لزاويتي لمئواي لمسكني القديم ..


لك كل انبهاري بحرفك وبكلماتك وبك لاعدمناك :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الإِتِجَاة : طِفْلَة تَخَطّتْ شَيْخُوْخَةْ أَجْدَادَهَا*
*الحَجِمْ : حَنُونْ كَـ هَدْهَدَةْ يَمَامْ*
*الحَالَةْ : تُغَنِيْ بِصِدّقْ بِدُون دَمْعَ*

*-* *أَخْبِرِيهُمْ أنَكِ سَمَاءْ تَسْكُنُها النُجوم...شامِخَةْ رُغمَ الإحتِرَاقْ -*
*وأنَ كُلْ المُفَارقَاتْ الـ تنَحر الإبتِسَامة.. مَـاتَتَ مَاتَتَ ...*




*بَرَاءةُ مِنَ الحُبِ ...صَانِعَ الخُبَزِ ...غَرّسْ* 
*هَذَا المَكَانْ طَوعَ بَوحِكُمْ , إنْسِجُوْ عَلّىْ جُدرَانِه شَئْ مِنْ طُهّرِكُمْ*
*لَكُمْ دَعَوَاتِيْ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاتجاه : خط مستقيم 
الحجم : قطاع ناقص  
الحالة : نقطة البداية لرسم وتر  

كنبتة وردة جوري زرعة على نافذة غرفتي الصغيرة  
تنتظر شروق الشمس لتتفتح  
وبإنتظار زغردة العصافير حين مرورهم على النافذة للتزود 
من لون الجوري  
إني ما زلت واقفاً منذو الليل بانتظار لحظة الاقتران 
بين اوراق الجوري و زغردة العصافير والشمس  
مجموعة شمسية في نظامنا الكوني 


أخرى --- لتنفس حروفك هنا  
نبضٌ لكلماتنا المنهكه

----------


## نُون

الإتجاه : رُوحِي
الحجم : ضَيّقٌ !
الحَالة : سَحَرٌ فَارِغٌ 


[ ... أَرِيكَتِي 
     تَنْتَفضُّ بِي وَ منِّي ،
     خَفَقَانٌ تَائِهٌ ، وَ مَشدُود !
 
 :huh:

----------


## نُون

*            الإتجَاه : مِرآتي ،*
*            الحَجِم : أنـمُلَة ،*
*             الحَالَة : جَهْل !*



*                           ( ... لِمَ مِرْآةُ الفَقْدِ يَا سَيدي المُدَلَّل لا تَعْكِس صُورَ الحُزْنِ ، وَ ألْوانَ الحَتُوف ؟* 
*                            لِمَ مِرْآةُ الفَقْدِ لا تَعْكِسُ سِوى تَسَاؤلاتٍ غَبَيَّةٍ – عَالِقَةٌ – بِـ زَحْمَةِ المَلامِح ؟.* 
*                            لِمَ نَنْشَغِلُ بِـ النَّظَرِ إلَيْنا فِي المِرآةِ وَ عَيْنُ الصَّبْرِ فِينَا مَفْقُوءة !*


*                                                                    - مَنْ يشْبَهُ مَنْ ؟! -*

----------

